# Arturia Polybrute



## Trancer (May 8, 2022)

What do you think?

Feedback on the quality of the keyboard?

Is the Polybrute reliable and of excellent quality?

Is it the test of time?

Thank you in advance for your feedback and opinions.


----------



## wunderflo (May 8, 2022)

I own one and I'm very happy with it. Very innovative and intuitive. The keyboard feels very light - a bit too light for my taste. I much prefer the keyboard of my Moog Grandmother. The amazing software integration is what sets it apart for me. However, it didn't work with Pro Tools (might have been fixed meanwhile - I tried it a year ago or so). I didn't experience any problems with it in any other DAW. The build quality seems very good, but it only sits in my studio (with a cat jumping onto it from time to time, though  ). It's quite the perfect modern-analog polysynth, I think. 

Maybe also check out the UDO 6. That one looks quite intriguing, too, but it's a very different concept (less digital comfort).

Here are some very informative videos on the Polybrute:


----------



## Macrawn (May 8, 2022)

I think it will definitely be thought of as a classic in the future. There is nothing on the market like it. The modulation capabilities and the morphing between 2 distinct presets is very interesting. It sounds great for more classic stuff as well. 

The keyboard is ok. Not a strong suit. 

The software integration is really great as well. It has a vst plugin that shows all of the controls on the synth and it updates in real time. It's nice because you can see the correct setting for each knob on presets. One of the great things about the app is you can play the synth using a midi keyboard and you can edit the midi and then play it back through the synth. I mostly just play live on the synth itself, but it is really nice to be able to play midi, or run midi through the app and have the synth play it back and record it. Every modern synth should have an app like this. 

The sound design capabilities of this synth are mind blowing. You can even modulate the modulation. I haven't seen a hardware synth that does things that I don't think I've seen in software synths before, like the 2 distinct presets and the morph between them. The arp/seq are super deeps as well and there are great effects. The 2.0 firmware added a lot of features as well. 

But if you are just looking for more classic sounds there are a lot of options to choose from. I'd hate to recommend something this expensive and have a person not like it. It depends on what you are valuing in the synth. I'd like to get my hands on a Super 6 but the Polybrute is more than enough for me until I strike it rich.


----------



## whinecellar (May 8, 2022)

Admitted synth junkie here; got one a few months back. I liked it a lot; very innovative and capable of some really cool stuff. Built like a tank except for the atrocious keybed Arturia keeps using - if they’d use the same Fatar as Sequential, Moog, etc., it would feel much better and worthy of that synth. Funny enough, when I played the PB from my Prophet 5, it felt like a whole other synth. Also not a fan of the knobs and faders they use; cheapens the otherwise stellar experience. Custom milled aluminum pitch & mod wheels though - why not make the rest of the synth meet that level of craftsmanship?!

The ribbon strip and “Morphee” pad are fantastic though, and the effects are some of the best I’ve ever heard in a synth.

I ended up selling mine only because I’m fully stocked on other top analogues - Prophet 5, Rev2/16, Moog, Jupiter/Juno, etc. - so it didn’t offer anything compelling enough for me to justify keeping it. Also, some claim the raw sound of the VCOs are “thin” - and I’m not sure I agree. It can sound utterly massive with a huge bottom end. But yeah, I would lean more toward my Prophet, Moog or Roland stuff when I want those types of sounds. The Arturia does have a really unique character though which can be a nice alternative to others.

Highly recommended if you don’t already have a handful of others like that - and if you have another great action to play it with!


----------



## Trancer (May 8, 2022)

Thank you very much for your answers and opinions.

I've tried the Polybrute for hours and truly a wonderful machine with fantastic sounds and capabilities.

This is my first Analog and I intend to take only one, so no room for error.

Maybe important I compose melodic techno and uplifting trance.

On the other hand, the quality of the poor quality keyboard scares me a little.

In addition, it often goes out of tune apparently?

Can you tell me if the Polybrute goes out of tune as often as that?


----------



## wunderflo (May 8, 2022)

mine doesn't go out of tune often. It's also super easy to make it tune itself, so I do that from time to time. As a consequence, I never noticed it going out of tune, actually. I don't produce melodic techno or trance, but I guess it should be perfect for that. I think it's a great all-rounder, and it indeed also can produce fat analog tones. AutomaticGainsay has a video on that.

I wouldn't call the quality of the keyboard bad necessarily, it just feels super light. If that is very important to you, maybe rather check out the Moog Matriarch.


----------



## Trancer (May 8, 2022)

Thank you very much for your answer.

The importance of the keyboard is important in the sense of its longevity.

Don't want the keys to bend or break.

Reassured for the descardordage, it must be really painful a synth which is regularly out of tune.

Regarding the Moog, keyboard of much better quality, but not very excited about this model.

Arturia's sound and possibilities are simply awesome, it's the rest that poses, may, could pose a problem at some point.


----------



## pmountford (May 9, 2022)

Great to hear this feedback as I've been on the fence with buying a Polybrute too. I'm only looking for one analog poly (have a bunch of hybrids). I had a matrixbrute and that is what's kind of putting me off. The keybed I could live with and the knobs, if the same, again would be OK, but I can appreciate what @whinecellar says if the MB is similar. Would love to hear more about why the Polybrute is so special because the demo's haven't pushed me over the line yet and I've bought and sold so many synths in the past 12 months, I want a keeper for the next purchase.


----------



## whinecellar (May 9, 2022)

pmountford said:


> Great to hear this feedback as I've been on the fence with buying a Polybrute too. I'm only looking for one analog poly (have a bunch of hybrids). I had a matrixbrute and that is what's kind of putting me off. The keybed I could live with and the knobs, if the same, again would be OK, but I can appreciate what @whinecellar says if the MB is similar. Would love to hear more about why the Polybrute is so special because the demo's haven't pushed me over the line yet and I've bought and sold so many synths in the past 12 months, I want a keeper for the next purchase.


FWIW, I also have a MatrixBrute which I’ve loved from day one… and the knobs on that one actually feel a bit *better* than the ones on the PolyBrute. Same keybed though. Also, the core sound of the MB is a bit thicker than the PB - likely because it’s a mono synth, where the PB was designed from the ground up to be a poly, so headroom throughout the signal path had to be considered more. 

I don’t mean to paint a negative picture of the PB; again, it’s a great synth. I’m just being extremely nitpicky. For my taste in analog, the PB was up against really stiff competition - it sat between a Prophet 5 and Jupiter 8, so despite its really cool features like patch morphing, filter options, ribbon controller: Morphee, and stellar FX, the core sound of it just didn’t wow me enough by comparison to justify keeping it. 

If you are considering it as your main analog poly, I think you’d absolutely love it. It’s a fantastic synth with loads of potential! Oh, and the sequencer & arpeggiator are great too.


----------



## Trancer (May 9, 2022)

Thank you for your answers and opinions.

Really happy to read your comments and reviews.

It's the same for me, my one and only polyphony.

So, as a first analog polyphonic synth, the Polybrute is a good choice then?


----------



## pmountford (May 9, 2022)

Trancer said:


> Thank you for your answers and opinions.
> 
> Really happy to read your comments and reviews.
> 
> ...


As a first analog poly then I'm sure it's difficult to go wrong with the Polybrute. Having said that, you have to ask whether it 'speaks' to you and the only way you'll ever find out is by sitting in front and playing with it for some time IMHO. Because I've had a few analog and hybrid synths that I've kept for only a few months and realised they're not for me, then I'm holding out until I get to try the Moog One before I commit.


----------



## Trancer (May 9, 2022)

Thanks for your feedback.

I tried the Polybrute and Matrixbrute and tomorrow I will try a more in-depth Sequential 6 out of conscience.

But I think despite my fears that it will most certainly be the Polybrute.

If the budget the question would not arise it would be the Moog One


----------



## pmountford (May 9, 2022)

I have to admit I quite like what I'm hearing here:


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 11, 2022)

Forget about features for a moment: does the PolyBrute thrill your ears? does it sometimes give you chills - an extreme emotional reaction? has anything you've heard almost brought you to tears?

My suggestion if you're only going to buy one polysynth: forget about features and what's logical and focus on the emotion and inspiration. Your second polysynth can be logical, but make sure you FEEL for the first one.

I am so happy I went this route.


----------



## whinecellar (May 11, 2022)

vitocorleone123 said:


> Forget about features for a moment: does the PolyBrute thrill your ears? does it sometimes give you chills - an extreme emotional reaction? has anything you've heard almost brought you to tears?
> 
> My suggestion if you're only going to buy one polysynth: forget about features and what's logical and focus on the emotion and inspiration. Your second polysynth can be logical, but make sure you FEEL for the first one.
> 
> I am so happy I went this route.


^ This is FANTASTIC advice!!!


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2022)

Thank you for your opinions and responses.

I had made my choice for the Polybrute, went to the store and the big disappointment and really disgusted.

Over a week the Polybrute raw second wave, an increase of 600 euros.

Before the price is 2500 euros first delivery (Thomann), for the second delivery 3200 euros at the store.

The component crisis and everything else at some point we have to stop taking people for idiots.

How can Arturia justify such an increase knowing that it's Made in China and everyone knows how it works in China.

I find it scandalous such a strong increase especially for equipment assembled in China.

Really the impression that Arturia like others, make their customers pay for their financial loss.


----------



## pmountford (May 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear about the price increase. Here in the UK the price hasn't really fluctuated for the Polybrute and I've been watching the Thomann site for a several months. 

Imho technology seldom goes up in price for long. There's too much competition around with synths. In only the last couple of weeks we've had the JunoX amd OBX8. No doubt there are more around the corner. We've never had it so good!

Sometimes patience can be rewarded. 😉


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2022)

Don't be sorry, Arturia should be.

Given Arturia's behavior, my money will go elsewhere and I think not the only one who will.

So not very smart on Arturia's part.

Yet I love Arturia, all the virtual instruments I bought, also an Audiofuse 2, beatstep.

I really wanted the Polybrute, but being the cash cow was out of the question.


----------



## pmountford (May 11, 2022)

Trancer said:


> I really wanted the Polybrute, but being the cash cow was out of the question.


Are you saying online price has increased too or just when you visit shop?


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2022)

The price at Thomann is still 2500 euros, because first delivery.

Here went to the store and the new delivery of the Polybrute saw its price increased by 600 euros.

So, I assume that when Thomann has sold the first batch, the increase will most certainly be applied to the second arrival.

Which knows how to go to the store where I went.

So, here, whether online or in store, the increase will be effective when placing a new order.


----------



## jscheel (May 11, 2022)

Trancer said:


> Thank you very much for your answers and opinions.
> 
> I've tried the Polybrute for hours and truly a wonderful machine with fantastic sounds and capabilities.
> 
> ...


They keyboard is not bad at all, it's just that there are some higher quality ones on synths in the same price range. There are a whole lot worse ones too, though. I've never really noticed any tuning problems, and I've had mine for a year now. The only time I had a "tuning" issue was when my daughter snuck in and turned the fine tune all the way down. I spent literally _hours_ trying to figure out why I was out of tune. Even wrote to Arturia support, before I finally looked over at the fine tune knob 🤦‍♂️


----------



## SandChannel (May 11, 2022)

Not sure what the price was before, but it is still cheaper to buy a Polybrute from Thomann and ship it to the States than buy one locally.


----------



## jscheel (May 11, 2022)

Trancer said:


> Thank you for your opinions and responses.
> 
> I had made my choice for the Polybrute, went to the store and the big disappointment and really disgusted.
> 
> ...


Prices are increasing on everything. It's not just the component shortage, inflation causes price increases throughout the supply chain, oil price fluctuations cause shipping prices to skyrocket, etc. For sure there are some companies that are increasing their net profits pretty heavily, but there are also companies that are dealing with higher production costs too.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

Trancer said:


> especially for equipment assembled in China.


You think that maybe transport costs have increased? 

You think China does not suffer from the same inflation?

I totally feel your disappointment, but I’m sorry to say certain bits of your rant simply don’t make sense.


----------



## SandChannel (May 11, 2022)

China is also more locked down than the rest of the world due to the pandemic. Prices are up. Times are strange. We move on.


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2022)

What I want to say China remains a country where labor is extremely cheap, even if also affected by the crisis, it remains an undeniable fact.

Before a worker returns to the price of a European, there is still room, crisis or not.

So, big gain despite everything who realizes it.

Yes everything increases I am aware 😊

But 600 euros in one week nothing can justify that, crisis, China, war in Ukraine and others.

In any case, not a question of transport.

I'm absolutely not criticizing China, I'm just saying that Europeans go there and pay workers much less.

So there is always a profit margin otherwise nothing would be built in China, very far from the case it seems to me.

Therefore, an excessive increase is not justified and even less justifiable.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

It’s just a moneygrab by the Illuminati


----------



## Trancer (May 11, 2022)

Anything, nothing to do with it.

To say this kind of thing, not really of interest.

I'm not going to get into this kind of completely inappropriate and useless debate.

Nothing to do with the Illuminati.

Now if for you an increase of 600 euros over a week, that's normal, so much the better for you.


----------



## doctoremmet (May 11, 2022)

A) that was a joke - relax

B) I never said such a thing. I merely said that stuff being made in China does not make it exempt from price increases due to inflation - which was ONE of your arguments



Not looking for any debate. But if you’re going to rant and create a bit of drama, do not pretend that it is someone else responding to it actually creating it.

Proceed ❤️


----------



## Marcus Millfield (May 11, 2022)

Shipping costs has increased tenfold, if not more. Assembly of all electronic based products have been delayed due to chip shortage, due to global precious metal shortages. Political and financial world is instable, lots of interest everywhere.

To be honest, I'm a bit surprised it took this long. Probably old stock up untill now. Is not Arturias or Thomanns fault, they're in the same shit as we are.


----------



## wunderflo (May 11, 2022)

different vendor and unit (the one I'm desperately waiting for), but here you can get some insights into what's going on with the production in China: https://expressivee.happyfox.com/kb/article/188-osmoses-current-state-of-development/ 

"Unfortunately, a new upsurge of COVID-19 in China, particularly in the Shanghai region, blocked our plan to gradually ramp up the number of units produced every day until the first batch of products would be ready for shipment via boat containers. Our factory has been shut down by the government authorities on March 28th 2022 and the port of Shanghai is meeting heavy congestion, most probably leading to knock-on effects around the world. "


----------



## jscheel (May 11, 2022)

You also have rising labor costs in China as more workers want fairer wages. At the end of the day, they only have two ways to raise the price, if they feel that they need to raise it. Either they do multiple incremental small increases over time, or they continue to watch their profits shrink as their costs rise, until they have to increase the prices in one big bump to stabilize profits again. It sounds like you really want to get a polybrute, and I would totally encourage you to do so. It looks like a lot of distributors are still charging the old price on Reverb (for new units), and it looks some of them service the EU. That might be a way forward for you.


----------



## THW (May 11, 2022)

SandChannel said:


> Not sure what the price was before, but it is still cheaper to buy a Polybrute from Thomann and ship it to the States than buy one locally.


Wow I had no idea! Thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## vitocorleone123 (May 11, 2022)

THW said:


> Wow I had no idea! Thanks for the knowledge!


Always worth checking Thomann and Juno, just in case.


----------



## pmountford (May 13, 2022)

@Trancer did you make any decision about the Polybrute? The more I'm hearing the more I think it will do what I'm looking for in an analog poly.


----------



## Trancer (May 13, 2022)

Thank you very much for your feedback and explanations.

I intend to buy the Polybrute very soon.

On the other hand, I prefer to buy it ready from home and not through a website, I prefer when possible to give my money to a local store.

The why it drags a bit.

Regarding the price increase on the second delivery, perhaps the possibility of limiting the effect, I am waiting for the solution before purchase.

In the process, I will also take a Nord Lead A1, this synth is really emotional, just like the Virus Ti2.

I also wanted to take the Kyra, but in a way duplicated it.

Then, no more updates, really a shame because a machine with a lot of potential.

The last machine will be either a Prophet 6 or Ob 6, I'm not the one that would be the most suitable for my musical style and that could complement my home studio.


----------



## pmountford (May 20, 2022)

Polybrute just turned up. I'm sure I'm in the honeymoon period but I'm loving the really warm tone - at least to my old ears. Not fussed about the knobs/sliders - but better than I remember the MB. LED's are too bright - not sure if they can be turned down? Keyboard is awful but the construction seems great.

It certainly brings it's own tone to my more hybrid HW set up - so initial impressions are very positive.


----------

